Ask HN: Do you play Minecraft? If yes, why? - anildigital
======
minermansion
Stress Relief, being able to explore an extremely large world and do with it
as pleased filled me with bliss. There has been no other video game that
compares to what we could feel while just walking around and experiencing the
features that Minecraft has to offer.

------
garmaine
Yes. Discovery and creation are a greater joy than any game mechanic. It is
the ultimate relaxation for me. I can also play with the kids while feeling
they are getting something of value from it.

------
catacombs
Yes, when I'm in the mood. It's a great game for unwinding after a hard day. I
play on a solo server and build my own things.

------
__d
I play it with my kid. But ... it's good. I wouldn't have played it with that
motivation, but it's really well done.

